# Hoppers Jumpers and other stuff!



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2010)

I was in Boston, Ma today and had no hope to get any shots. Much to my suprise not only did I have plenty of shots, I got to get creative! Enjoy and comments, tips and ID's always welcome.
Daddy LL





??




A leaf hopper 




Playing with directional light (Moth)




Green Bottle Fly




White and Orange Jumper




Hopper?




Perfect Camo!




Sorry for lots of shots, I had a Good day Wanted to share!


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 26, 2010)

I like most of these, but the green fly & jumper really stand out.... spot-on focus. :thumbup:


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> I like most of these, but the green fly & jumper really stand out.... spot-on focus. :thumbup:


 
Thanks and I agree. I know I didnt line up good enough to nail the focus on the last one but I like how nature works and it shows one that one.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

Really cool series!  I especially like #2 (whatever it may be) and your white and orange jumper.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2010)

icassell said:


> Really cool series! I especially like #2 (whatever it may be) and your white and orange jumper.


 Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

green bottle fly--super!!!!


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> green bottle fly--super!!!!


 Thanks! and the funny thing is, it was windy and blowing back and forth a good 3 inches. And the planets aligned lol.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 27, 2010)

Derrel said:


> green bottle fly--super!!!!


 

Ya.  Great colors and detail on that one.  Sweet.  :thumbup:


----------

